# Boat lights



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been driving my boat in morning quite a bit and i bought it this year. I seem to hate my morning lights. i can only see like five to seven feet of water in the morning. i was wondering if anybody could tell me what you guys have on? I am willing to take some advice. i am not looking at anything expenisive but i don't want any cheap one like i have already. I was wondering if K C lights are illegal in utah or not? i heard some lights are battery drainers.... Anyways any advice would help for now

Thanks fowler50


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I just have off road truck lights from harbor freight not to much, wanna say 25 bucks for lights and wire


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont like the white lights. All you can see with them is the fog/mist on the water. I got a set of yellow fog lamps and they work good. Ive found out that if you haul A&& in the dark, your going to come to sudden stop.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like you need a set of LEDs. They are the brightest lights out there, and draw a fraction of the amps as halogens, or HIDs. They are not cheap but they are worth ithttp://www.mudbuddy.com/Store specifications sheets/New test 5800 Led.html


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> Sounds like you need a set of LEDs. They are the brightest lights out there, and draw a fraction of the amps as halogens, or HIDs. They are not cheap but they are worth ithttp://www.mudbuddy.com/Store specifications sheets/New test 5800 Led.html


I bought a set of these lights over the summer and I have zero regrets. These lights are awesome!!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

better check with the state parks on lights for the boat. i still cant figure out what actually is and isnt allowed but they passed come kind of rule or law or something that restricts what kind of lights you can have on a boat at night. other than the regular running lights it sounds like other lights are not really allowed anymore for some reason.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

this is what it says on their website. "The display of spotlights, docking lights or other non-navigational lights is limited to intermittent use to approach a dock or to locate a hazard to navigation"


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Product-Catego ... ATV-Marine

i found some that work well for me here. LED's don't drain the battery like halogens do.


----------



## Clean Shot (Jan 3, 2008)

I think anytime you are runing your boat in the marsh at dark, there are too many hazards that justify the use of lights ALL the time. 
Where I hunt I am constantly going through a channel or around a blind corner. There are also the submerged hazards. I always have my lights on for my safety and the safety of others.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Check out the RIGID industries LED lights they are very nice. The Bowfishing shack is a dealer for them and Widow Maker Boats builds a very trick box to protect them both from damage and theft.


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been running 2 KC lights on the front of my boat for over ten years they work great! If its dark, they are on until I shut the motor off. I have a 29HP MB Hyper Drive and I can run full trottle and not feel like I'm out running my lights! Dont forget to add your navagation lights as well or they will get you for a light violation.


----------

